# Time to say goodbye to Jordan



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm truly sorry to hear this!.
RIP,pretty girl,you deserve it!.
You've had a long life and was obviously well-taken care of.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you, 
how wonderful to have had 16 years with Jordan. 
god speed to the bridge Jordan


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...... Im sure Jordan brought you nothing but joy and love for those 16 years.....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Jordan was a beautiful dog!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I am truly very very sorry for your loss. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. 
God Speed Jordan


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. It is always so hard when this time comes


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your bad news, Jordans age is a testiment to the love you shared with her. My thoughts are with you,


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.... Rest assured that Jordan is awaiting you at the bridge!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest well sweet Jordan.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. You can tell she was loved by her long and healthy life that she lived. You will be together again one day until then she will run and play at the rainbow bridge. I hope you remember the good times and not the sad ending. My prayers for your family.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, take comfort in the wonderful 16 years she had with you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow 16 years! What a gift.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, sending warm hugs at this sad time for you...I remember a wonderful pic of Jordan and Layla on your front porch together, I think? Keep that memory close to your heart....Peace


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am SO sorry...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog! I do hope your many happy memories of your time together will often brings smiles to you.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. But what a wonderful ripe old age!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Special prayers and thoughts to you and your family. Godspeed Sweet Jordan~Play Hard At The Bridge


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Sixteen years! What a magnificant life she must have had. I share your sorrow.

Helaine


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Jordan was lovely and I'm sure will be missed terribly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful girl, 16 years or 6 days, it's never long enough. Godspeed sweet girl. I hope memories of her will give you comfort, I know you will miss her terribly.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So very sorry to hear this. It is heartbreaking to make a decision like that for a beloved friend and companion. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

God Speed Jordan, So sorry for your lose..
Blessings come your way from us.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Jordan. She was a gorgeous girl - 16 years is a great golden life. Even so, it's never enough.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of Jordan. I'm sure she will live longer in your memories than she did in life. I'm sure she will be missed.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

SO sorry for your loss. please try to remember the good times you had in those 16 years. she is beautiful and you will see her again...


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

16 years - you were truly blessed - our thoughts and condolences are with you


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news, Jordan had a wonderful life of 16 years. Thinking of you


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I am so sorry, what an absolutely beautiful girl she was...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, she was a lovely girl.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I see I'm a little late (sorry I don't always catch every thread)

I'm sorry you had to put your sweet lil girl down. She was beautiful.

May I ask what kind of dog she was? (Samoyed? Eskimo??)


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

She was a Samoyed


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry that your Jordan is gone! I know she will be missed very much. My prayers go with you

Jazzys Mom


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so sorry for your lost. another angel in heaven.


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jordan was very beautiful. You are in my thoughts. Nugget will meet with Jordan and they can keep each other company.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, I'm sure Jordan is waiting for you at the bridge. I know it's hard, they will always be in your heart.


----------



## chrisk (Aug 8, 2007)

It must have been so hard to say goodbye - 16 years - that is such a long time. Your Jordan surely loved you and is lucky to have been loved and had a good home for such a long time. It is amazing how much a part of us a dog can become! The first 48 hours are the hardest, for sure. Please hang in there and know that people here in this frum really do care and are sending prayers your way.
Chris


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry--just found this thread.

Losing a loved one--especially one like Jordan--is devastating.

The gang here east of Pittsburgh will say a prayer for you, your family and for Jordan--who's probably frolicking at the Rainbow Bridge as we speak!

SJ


----------

